

Google show iron fist on chrome, no feature that damage monetization of search. - gcb
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Chrome/thread?tid=7d8fa5246d696fea&hl=en

======
gcb
Every other browser on the planet allows for referrer to be (a) disabled (b)
enabled only for the same domain.

but google not only avoids this feature as they does away with the community
patches. and close forums threads.

There were already two patches that made it to chromium just to vanish later.

one enabled the --no-referrers comand line flag. gone.

another had the Preference "enable_referrers": false. gone.

and i'm using the slow debian builds... who knows what else is gone from the
hourly releases...

